# Steatocranus irvinei, the Blue Lip Buffalohead - spawning em



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Moved the group to a clean 40 breeder with gravel about 4 days ago, they've been in a bare bottom tank since I got them in June. The male had been in the pot, yesterday I noticed he was outside and the female was inside. When she finally came out for a bit, I saw the breeding tube. I suspect that there may already be eggs. The occasionally face off with another pair that has set up house in a smaller half pot at the same end of the tank. There appears to be a third male, and two runts that have been seriously chewed up. I'm afraid to remove them as the pairs may up the aggression toward each other. I used mostly R/O water with a small amount of my liquid rock well water, and the tank is filtered by a mattenfilter setup with a powerhead to move water through the sponge.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Those are some handsome fish!! I haven't kept them before but I wish you the best with a successful spawning.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome fish!Good luck!


----------

